# 56 Tiger?



## Ernbar (Nov 9, 2019)

Looks like my brother in law got bit by the Schwinn bug since he saw my Continental. He is interested in this listing in CL and asked me to check it out. From what little I know it needs the correct seat and missing chain guard. It is a 56 serial # so according to the 56 catalogue looks to be a Tiger since it has the SA shifter and hand brakes. One thing that stands out to me are the  large white pointed markings and pin stripes that are missing from the fenders and might be over painted? I suggested no more than $80 due to the improper seat and missing chain guard. The back rack doesn’t look correct either so any opinions will be welcomed.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 9, 2019)

That's definitely been painted, even the rims and spokes look painted. Looks like the stem, grips and maybe the bars are not OG along with the seat and carrier. I'd guess you are correct on the original model being a Tiger.


----------



## Ernbar (Nov 9, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> That's definitely been painted, even the rims and spokes look painted. Looks like the stem, grips and maybe the bars are not OG along with the seat and carrier. I'd guess you are correct on the original model being a Tiger.




Thanks Gt for your opinion. Even being a 1956, it has some issues and it’s almost 2 hours away. I too thought the bars may be replacements since they look new. That chain guard and correct seat will add $ to the final cost. Those rims also look suspicious to me.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 20, 2020)

Here’s an original 56 Tiger in sad shape.


----------



## Ernbar (Aug 25, 2020)

I told my brother in law it wasn't worth the drive or the condition of the bike so he passed up on that. Once in a while there are really outstanding deals on FaceBook market Place. The other day a late 40's or early 50s Henderson 26" girl's bike was listed for $60. It was in VERY good original condition needing a good scrub and a recovered seat. It sold in less that 30 minutes!  Heck the head badge alone was probably $20 -30 by itself.


----------

